# 8th Annual Northern Missouri Coyote Calling Contest and Shooting Competition



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Neighboring states can hunt their own state and bring them in. You must be legally license to hunt coyotes and follow our rules. At least one team member must attend registration on January 18th.


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Link to shooting competition rules and registration

http://www.healyarms.com/rules


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Prizes. I will be adding more as they come in.

http://s358.beta.photobucket.com/user/cmclari/library/8th%20Annual%20NMCCC


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

RULES : 8th Annual Northern Missouri Coyote Calling Contest
Friday, January 18th Registration starts at 6 pm and rules will be discussed.
Saturday, January 19th legal shooting time contest begins. Begins 7:03 am Ends 5:56 pm
7:30 pm all teams coyotes must be check in. Door shuts at 7:30pm.
Entry fee for one or two person team is $80, this includes entry into Big, Little and Mangy dog and block fee.
10% of main entry fee will go to the Harrison County Cancer Patient Transportation Fund.
Committee members are paying competitors of this hunt.
Team members must hunt together at all times. No spectators ie. Little Johnny, Uncle Bob.
Any hunter under the age of 18 must have a signed release by a parent or legal appointed guardian of the undersigned. NO EXCEPTIONS.
No dogs may be used.
No artificial light.
No trapped coyotes. If there is any indication of a coyote that has been snared or caught in a live trap they will be disqualified.
ATV's may only be used to transport harvested game and to get in and out of stand location.
All State Hunting Laws must be observed.
Any game violations will result in disqualification.
Any team caught driving or pushing out coyotes will result in disqualification.
All coyotes must be harvested between legal shooting hours.
All coyotes will be temperature checked. If temperature are not correct, team will be disqualified.
Giving, exchanging or accepting any coyotes during the hunt will result in disqualification.
Winners will be determined by number of coyotes. In the event of a tie, a winner will be determined by the weight of the coyote(s).
Teams are responsible for their own hunting land.
Each team must check back in, even if they don't harvest a coyote.
All blocks and ties must be returned.
Teams will receive there door prize number when blocks are turned in.
All animals harvested must be called in.
8 blocks and 8 ties will be given to each team. If a tie breaks you must use tape to close mouth .
All coyotes must have blocks properly placed in mouth, with the time harvested and shooter wrote on front of block. Starting with block A. NO EXCEPTIONS.
￼
If a team runs out of blocks you MUST call 660-425-4622 and leave a message of the time of the harvest. NO EXCEPTIONS.
Coyotes without properly blocked mouths will not be accepted.
Use of florescent orange is at your own discretion.
Big, little and mangy dog is 100% payback. (Coyotes Only)
Big and little dog: No missing parts. Guts intact.
If a team has a questionable coyote(s), they will have the right to explain why BUT ONLY IN FRONT OF ALL THE CONTESTANTS.
All decisions made by judges are final.
All animals of winners will be skinned and checked.
All coyotes become property of contest. Proceeds will be used to pay for expenses.
A supper will follow and winners will be announced.
Winners of rifles will be responsible for the sales tax and transfer fees.
Any team that is disqualified will not be eligible for door prizes or rifle drawings.
Winners may be subjected to a polygraph.
You MUST be present to win door prizes and placings. If not present you will forfeit earnings and money will roll over to the jackpot hunt.
Shotgun ruling will be announced the night of meeting.
The above rules are inconclusive and additional rules maybe discussed at Friday night's registration.
Lets have FUN and be SAFE hunters.


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

We are making some changes in the rules and will be posted at a later time or given the night before the hunt.


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

If you have signed up for the calling contest on HealyArms or Wildlifecallers you will have to come to registration on the 18th. There is forms that must be signed and rules to be discussed.


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't forget registration for the calling contest starts at 6 pm Friday at the Northwest Missouri State Fairgrounds. Even if you preregistered on Healy Arms or WildlifeCallers you have to be at registration to fill out necessary forms, get your team number and get supplies needed. The Calling Contest is not capped on the amount of teams that can enter.


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

It was an awesome event. We would like to give a big thank everyone who attended. We had a great bunch of participants. We had 195 teams register Friday night. Some participants were from as far as Arizona, Colorado and Wyoming. Had several from Kansas and Iowa too.

We were able to raise $780 dollars for the Harrison County Cancer Patient Transportation Fund.

We paid out $12,870 out in prize money

1st Place Team 152 Marion Kramer and Jason Hostetler $2106 6 dogs, 189.2 lbs

2nd Place Team 79 Tim Allen and David Meservey $1404 4 dogs, 107.1 lbs

3rd Place Team 66 Todd and Tom Wilson $1053 4 dogs, 102.1 lbs

4th Place Team 105 Bric and Blake Donnell $562 3 dogs , 86.2 lbs

5th Place Team 20 Jacob Gibson and Shawn Baker $592 3 dogs, 65.5 lbs

6th Place Team 151 Eric Critten and Matt Sawford $422

7th Place and Big Dog Team 76 Cody and Zachery Tannehill $351 and $1950 2 dogs, 71.6 lbs. Big Dog 39.3 lbs

8th Place Team 184 Jeremy Pittensbirger and Cody Lane $281 2 dogs,68 lbs

9th Place Team 110 Marten and Mason Henke $211 2 dogs 65.8 lbs

10th Place Team 89 Josh Micheals and Tyson Stark $141 2 dogs, 65.8 lbs

Little Dog Team 76 Cody and Jacob Gibson $1950 21.6 lbs

Mangy Dog Team 149 Brandon Kreps and Jake Everhart $1950

Winner of the Olympic Arms Rifle. James Blanchard

Winner of the DPMS Rifle Mike Muehlburger

Winner of the Youth Rifle Joes Skaggs

Winner of the Mighty Atom Caller Greg Stevens

There was 91 Dogs harvested and 5 Cats

A Big Thank you to our sponsors. If you get a chance either go to their facebook or websites and give them a thank you.

LVE decals,Ghost Blind, Bell & Carlson, Dead Down Wind, Acuta Knives, Manzella, Trijcon, Brownells, Panther Vision, Trophy Chick, Sierra, Berger Bullets, Olympic Arms, Savage Arms, Battenfield Technologies, Wild Game Drops, Healy Arms, DPMS, Wildlife Callers, Blitzkrieg Game Calls, Bobs Custom Calls, Orion Calls, Ballistol, Coyote Craze, M2d Camo, Big Creek Outdoor Products,Quaker Boy Calls, Timberland Taxidermy, ICO Tech,Phillips Outdoors, Birchwood Casey, Bulz Eye Pro, Predator Down, MFK Game Calls, Mac & Prowler, Buck Bomb, Varmint Hunter Association,Q20. If I missed anyone I apologize. Contact me if I missed you and I'll get you added to the list.

Thank you to the committee for all the hard work you do putting this on.

Thank you to the local businesses who donated food and drinks.

Thank you to the ladies who prepared and served our dinner.


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Link to photos

http://s358.beta.photobucket.com/user/cmclari/library/8th%20Annual%20NMCCC


----------

